# SIK imp iPod adapter?



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

Has anyone used this? What's the general vote on it's goodness? I'd probably be interested in taking it apart to hardwire it to my car's electrical system, or just add a 12v power supply somewhere more useable (scirocco II).
Thanks.


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: SIK imp iPod adapter? (Gewinn)*

Well, I never got a reply, but I did order it and it's a nice part in case anyone has my question in the future. I haven't been able to use it yet because Cardomain doesn't keep connectors for AUX-inputs in stock. Boo-hiss.


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: SIK imp iPod adapter? (Gewinn)*

mine is hardwired to my car and I have no complaints. Works as intended.


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: SIK imp iPod adapter? (mtltdi)*

Yeah, got mine installed, works good. 
There's one issue though. When I have the charger plugged into the cigarette lighter outlet, I get quite a bit of mine and such when the iPod is spinning it's harddrive. I can tell it's the HD and not the car's electrical system, because it does it even when the car is not running.


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: SIK imp iPod adapter? (mtltdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtltdi* »_mine is hardwired to my car and I have no complaints. Works as intended.

Bringing this back: would you share how you hard-wired the imp? I have ordered one (should ship near the end of January) and would like to hard wire it as well. I suppose I could tap into the cig lighter, but wouldn't it be easier to just tap into 12v and ground from the headunit harness. Will this be too much of a power dran on the head unit? Curious...
SM


----------



## PDong (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: SIK imp iPod adapter? (smatanovic)*

It's probably easier (and more logical) to go to Radio Shack and buy the accessory outlet kit. It's a reasonably easy install of an extra cigarette lighter into the glove box. It's what I've done with my Belkin.
Basically, the kit includes everything you need to splice into the power line from the cig adapter's 12V line. All you do then is ground it on a pillar, and let there be power.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=19
This shows what I've done. (about halfway down the page)
You could also put the outlet in behind the dash entirely, but I lik being able to unplug the Belkin when I travel.


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: SIK imp iPod adapter? (PDong)*

Cool, thanks. How much of the dash did you have to disassemble to get to the cig lighter assembly? I assume that you'll have to remove the glove box, at a minumum.
thanks,
SM


----------



## PDong (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: SIK imp iPod adapter? (smatanovic)*

well, to tap into the cigarette adapter, all you need to remove is the ashtray stuff.
To set up the cigarette outlet, you remove the side panel on the pass. door. Then loosen the screws to the center console side panel. Then remove the glove box stuff, and then the glove box.
As long as you have a Torx screwdriver, you'll be okay.
There's a thread in the MKIV forum from the DIY menu about removing the dash parts.


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: SIK imp iPod adapter? (PDong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDong* »_well, to tap into the cigarette adapter, all you need to remove is the ashtray stuff.
To set up the cigarette outlet, you remove the side panel on the pass. door. Then loosen the screws to the center console side panel. Then remove the glove box stuff, and then the glove box.
As long as you have a Torx screwdriver, you'll be okay.
There's a thread in the MKIV forum from the DIY menu about removing the dash parts. 

Nice, thanks for the advice. From your pics, it looks like you cut into the glove box. What did you use? I'll give this a try when I get my Sik Imp in a couple of weeks.


----------



## PDong (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: SIK imp iPod adapter? (smatanovic)*

those pics weren't mine... but I did the same thing
I used a drill bit. The Outlet kit includes a note with the proper size. Inch and a Quarter or something...
I drew the line to the stereo through an extra notch I cut in the space for the lamp. I just used a utility knife to do that.
If you don't have a drill, you can assemble the lighter and plug inside the days, and just have the line come through the glove box, but it'll be a more permanent install.


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: SIK imp iPod adapter? (PDong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDong* »_those pics weren't mine... but I did the same thing
I used a drill bit. The Outlet kit includes a note with the proper size. Inch and a Quarter or something...
I drew the line to the stereo through an extra notch I cut in the space for the lamp. I just used a utility knife to do that.
If you don't have a drill, you can assemble the lighter and plug inside the days, and just have the line come through the glove box, but it'll be a more permanent install.

I've got no problem drilling, but, since I will be using the Sic Imp (as opposed to the Belikin that you used) I don't have any hesitation with making the installation quasi-perrmanent. In fact, the less you can see, the better, as far as I am concerned. If I can do *everything* behind the dash, I think I will go that route.
Thanks again for all of your help.
Stephan


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: SIK imp iPod adapter? (smatanovic)*

I mounted my ipod in the ashtray spot, so I wasn't too hesitant about permanently removing the plug. Use three little wires to connect to the three wires in the ashtray plug. I'm not sure if you have the three wires in your car.
I saw a nice setup once where someone added a new plug on the passenger side


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: SIK imp iPod adapter? (mtltdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtltdi* »_I mounted my ipod in the ashtray spot, so I wasn't too hesitant about permanently removing the plug. Use three little wires to connect to the three wires in the ashtray plug. I'm not sure if you have the three wires in your car.
I saw a nice setup once where someone added a new plug on the passenger side

Got any photos? Sounds cool...


----------



## gtigye79 (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: SIK imp iPod adapter? (smatanovic)*

I bought a SIK IMP from some one off ebay. I hope to have it soonm the Jan 24th estimated ship date was just too far off.
I plan on making it pretty permanent. I am planning on the extra cig lighter kit, since that way I can keep using the fuse that is built into the IMP. 
I plan on having the wire come through the dash pocket. Might have to hit it with the Dremel....
I can't wait....


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: SIK imp iPod adapter? (gtigye79)*


----------



## VWGrvn1 (Jan 1, 2001)

*Re: SIK imp iPod adapter? (mtltdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtltdi* »_









How'd you do that?


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: SIK imp iPod adapter? (VWGrvn1)*

I had the plate made out of plexi, with brushed aluminum over top of it. The Imp is hidden underneath, and the ipod just plugs into the dock to get it working.
I had the plate made by a dude at tunertricks.com


----------



## smatanovic (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: SIK imp iPod adapter? (Gewinn)*

I just installed one with my Blaupunkt cd51. I hardwired a new power supply behind the dash. The Sik Imp sounds terrific. Great product.


----------

